# Overused quotes



## Gwarok (Nov 6, 2003)

Ok, I know some of you are really enamoured of the ability to directly quote a post above yours, but for the love of christ, if you are the first one to respond to a thread do you have to quote the entire thing thats directly above your post?   If there is only one possible post to which your responding, I really don't think you need to emphasize it so as not to lose the rest of us.   Its just kinda a pet peeve, but I see it all the time.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Nov 6, 2003)

Gwarok said:
			
		

> Ok, I know some of you are really enamoured of the ability to directly quote a post above yours, but for the love of christ, if you are the first one to respond to a thread do you have to quote the entire thing thats directly above your post?   If there is only one possible post to which your responding, I really don't think you need to emphasize it so as not to lose the rest of us.   Its just kinda a pet peeve, but I see it all the time.




Meta. Good point, but Meta nonetheless.

AR


----------



## silentspace (Nov 6, 2003)

Rofl


----------



## Darklone (Nov 6, 2003)

Overused quotes? "I waste them with my Xbow!" 

Oops... meta


----------



## the Jester (Nov 6, 2003)

Though I totally agree with you, this does belong in meta.  

On the other hand, sometimes you have to quote yourself to make a point or emphasize something, though it _is_ annoying when someone quotes their entire post to discuss a single line of it.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 6, 2003)

> Though I totally agree with you, this does belong in meta.
> 
> On the other hand, sometimes you have to quote yourself to make a point or emphasize something, though it _is_ annoying when someone quotes their entire post to discuss a single line of it.




Wow, a triple post while I was intending to perform teh funny... heh!


----------



## the Jester (Nov 6, 2003)

Though I totally agree with you, this does belong in meta.  

On the other hand, sometimes you have to quote yourself to make a point or emphasize something, though it _is_ annoying when someone quotes their entire post to discuss a single line of it.


----------



## Terraism (Nov 6, 2003)

[Amused]  Was that intentional, or was that irony at work?


----------



## Gez (Nov 6, 2003)

It's preemptive quoting. You know, when you type long-winded replies, chances are someone else will slip in between what you reply to and your reply, so it's safer to quote nonetheless.


----------



## kreynolds (Nov 6, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Though I totally agree with you, this does belong in meta.
> 
> On the other hand, sometimes you have to quote yourself to make a point or emphasize something, though it _is_ annoying when someone quotes their entire post to discuss a single line of it.




I agree that this belongs in meta.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 6, 2003)

Gwarok said:
			
		

> If there is only one possible post to which your responding, I really don't think you need to emphasize it so as not to lose the rest of us.



I often quote people just ahead of me in order to single out specific things they say. Also, sometimes people sneak in new replies before I can finish mine.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Nov 6, 2003)

It's no big deal. People ranting or trolling are far worse. Of course, you don't quite the entire post to reply to a single item, but only quote the relevant stuff. I don't see entire posts quoted very often, though.


----------



## clark411 (Nov 6, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Though I totally agree with you, this does belong in meta.
> 
> On the other hand, sometimes you have to quote yourself to make a point or emphasize something, though it _is_ annoying when someone quotes their entire post to discuss a single line of it.




I hate when posters seem to randomly quote someone (maybe the last post they read) and what they say has nothing to do with the person they're quoting.


----------



## Henry (Nov 6, 2003)

Moved to Meta - _an' a one, an'a a two..._


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 6, 2003)

> ]Overused quotes
> 
> Today, 11:33 AM
> Overused quotes Post #1
> ...


----------



## jdavis (Nov 6, 2003)

Gwarok said:
			
		

> Ok, I know some of you are really enamoured of the ability to directly quote a post above yours, but for the love of christ, if you are the first one to respond to a thread do you have to quote the entire thing thats directly above your post? If there is only one possible post to which your responding, I really don't think you need to emphasize it so as not to lose the rest of us. Its just kinda a pet peeve, but I see it all the time.



Actually yes I do have to quote the first post if I'm the second post, you mean you don't? I mean doesn't the reply button taunt you to push it with it's hypnotic pulsing and it's incessant wisper in your head _"quote them, quote them, you know you want to quote them, do it now,_ _quote them"._ I must quote them or else the consequences will be dire indeed, my dog told me so, he also told me he was J. Edgar Hoover in disguise. Oh my, they know I posted this, they are coming for me, No J Edgar No, I promise I didn't tell, what are you doing with that meat cleaver? I didn't even know we had a meat cleaver? Arg call for help somebody please help me, help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

edit: no dogs or ghost of FBI directors were injured or killed in this post.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 7, 2003)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Also, sometimes people sneak in new replies before I can finish mine.




And then you have to go back and edit your post to insert the quote so everything makes sense...

It's all too much of a hassle.

My advice is - even if you think you're the first reply to a new thread - quote the original message, just to emphasise so as not to lose the rest of us.

-Hyp.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 7, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> And then you have to go back and edit your post to insert the quote so everything makes sense...
> 
> It's all too much of a hassle.
> 
> ...





I think the main thing is, as long as the dm enforces his house rules on crits with an iron hand it'll all work out.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 7, 2003)

It's considered polite to quote something you're responding to, especially if you're using points that were made in an earlier post.

The thing that really gets me is when people feel the need to quote large images.  Snip the image - it wastes bandwidth, and makes pages load even slower for people still on dial-up.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah - what he said.

-Hyp.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh, I definitly think quotes are overused. I also think lots of other punctuation is overused as well. I could do just fine without #, ^, and ~.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 7, 2003)

sometimes, too

people answer the initial post question without reading all the other responses.

if they don't use quotes, it takes a minute or two to realize they have basically said the same thing as 4 pages of other posts or completely disagreed with those same 4 pages and you are left wondering what the heck they are doing.


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 7, 2003)

Gwarok said:
			
		

> Ok, I know some of you are really enamoured of the ability to directly quote a post above yours, but for the love of christ, if you are the first one to respond to a thread do you have to quote the entire thing thats directly above your post? If there is only one possible post to which your responding, I really don't think you need to emphasize it so as not to lose the rest of us. Its just kinda a pet peeve, but I see it all the time.



OK.


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 7, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Though I totally agree with you, this does belong in meta.
> 
> On the other hand, sometimes you have to quote yourself to make a point or emphasize something, though it _is_ annoying when someone quotes their entire post to discuss a single line of it.



What he said.


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 7, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> > ]Overused quotes
> >
> > Today, 11:33 AM
> > Overused quotes Post #1
> > ...


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 7, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Clay is a bad boy.



indeed he is.


----------

